# Can fasting rid you of chronic constipation?



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello everyone -

I decided the other day I will make another attempt at curing my IBS-C: I'm gonna fast, for at least five days and possibly up to seven. Nothing but water every day, and that's probably distilled water, unless I get snowed in and can't buy it or am just too darn lazy to go to the store to buy some. Then? It's Euclid tap, fresh from the shores of beautiful Lake Erie. What could possibly go wrong?










Okay, I'm just havin' some fun! It's not usually that bad.

When will I start the fast?

Well, I've been clean & sober a long time now - 21 years. Trust me when I say I totally look forward to eating. Food can be a little bit of a high, can it not? It is for me! But I had to set that aside and say to myself, *"The time is now and the place is here"* or I will put this off forever. So I'm starting today @ 11 AM, 1/16/2018, if you wanna get anal about it. I'm eating a bit more than usual today, just to add a little bit of weight on before the fast. Or at least that's my excuse.









I think I have chronic constipation because of an imbalance in my gut flora. I don't know if I have SIBO too, or if that is the same thing as what I just mentioned? What I do know is several years ago I went on an almost all vegetarian diet (raw, uncooked fruits and vegetables) for two or three months and ever since then? I've had chronic constipation (CC). Yes, I eat normal American foods again, but it doesn't matter. Health food and bad genetics ruined my intestines. Yes, I am smart enough to take something every day (Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula # 1) to help me go, but still? I know I ain't right. My body is imbalanced. I pooped normally for 45 years and I desperately want to try to get back to that. Who doesn't here?

I've tried pretty much everything else... and I do mean EVERYTHING, including two failed (but I did them wrong) fecal transplant attempts, both orally (pills) and rectally (fecal injection). They were really disgusting to do but my point is injecting someone else's boo-boo up into your rectum/intestines and/or putting it into pills (it was ROUGH, meaning gross







) and swallowing them, well, that's pretty much trying anything, folks. Can't get much worse than that.

I'm thinking what if the answer to being cured (or putting your IBS in remission) isn't so much what you eat (aka FODMAP - which doesn't usually get rid of the problem)? What if the answer is simply don't eat?

Laxatives work well, pharma drugs can be somewhat helpful sometimes, but none of this fixes the actual *CORE* problem, that being my perceived imbalance in my gut flora. So what if it the answer is simply to do NOTHING.... Yes, meaning do not eat, just drink water for several days. Could fasting be the magical system restore?

I worked at a pharmaceutical company for almost five years. Since then? I've always said that almost every medication that needs to be invented is already out there and I've tried tons of different supplements too, to rid me of my IBS-C. For me? It's time to try something old school - fasting. If Jesus fasted for forty days and forty nights I think I should be able to do 5 days, but hopefully 6 or 7.. So I'll lose some weight and get dizzy. It's worth the risk, which isn't much.

People told me to be careful, but what really are the risks? I just talked to my friend at Fitworks who is a supervisor of nursing in the emergency room of the world famous Cleveland Clinic in downtown Cleveland, Ohio. He has worked there for years & years. I asked him, "How many people have ever come into emergency because of fasting?" You know how many? NONE. ZERO. ZIP. NADA. So I'm not worried about something bad happening.

...Which means something bad WILL definitely, positively happen. (Just kidding!)









Is fasting the answer to my intestinal - let's face it - nightmare? I don't know but I'm sure as hell gonna find out.

Before I started taking Intestinal Formula # 1 my CC got so bad (this was a few years back) I actually told my mother, "If this keeps up another year? I'm going to kill myself." I was dead serious (no pun intended.) I didn't want to freak her out but I needed to be honest with her and wanted to let her know if I ended my life what the reason was going to be and not have her wonder afterwards what went wrong. Point being, this condition drives me crazy.

My main thing is after I'm done with the fast do I eat health food (meaning raw, uncooked fruits and vegetables) or regular ol' American food again (i.e., pizza, sandwiches, chicken, etc.)? Normally I would tell someone to eat healthy but as I said earlier I got my CC from going from regular foods to almost an all vegetarian diet. So I'm thinking after I'm done fasting, I just slowly go back to eating normal stuff again and say no to a much more healthy vegetarian diet. And if I want to eat healthier after that? I'll try it, but slowly. Make sense? I had no problem digesting anything for 45 years. If I fast for a week and my gut flora balances back, I'm thinking I should have no problems (hahahahahahahahahahahahaha) eating what I did for almost all my life again... But we shall see.

Do I take ANY Intestinal Formula # 1 right after the fast? I'm thinking NO. After the fast I will try to boo-boo just like normal people do for a couple of days and if I'm constipated I will simply give myself enemas for those two days. And if I'm still constipated after that? Mission failed - I'll just go back on I.F. # 1. At least I had the guts to try something new.

Honestly? I think fasting may very well work for me, and I'm not Mr. Optimistic by any means. If not? Oh well. Back to the drawing board it is.

'Nothing ventured, nothing gained.'

"I'm convinced that the best solutions are often the ones that are counterintuitive - that challenge conventional thinking - and end in breakthroughs." - Nathaniel J. Wyeth

I'll post updates here, when need be.

Thanks for listening!
Flossy


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good luck


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> good luck


Thanks, Annie! This should be interesting to do even if it doesn't work. I've never gone more than two or three days without food.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Good luck, Flossy.

If you give into eating a little bit of food during the fast, just go at it again as the amount will be nothing compared to the whole week. If you start eating again, start with something easy on the stomach like fruit juice or soup.

This YouTube channel has a lot of useful information.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

flossy said:


> Thanks, Annie! This should be interesting to do even if it doesn't work. I've never gone more than two or three days without food.


i've had to go two weeks without eating several times when i was in the hospital following my bowel surgeries and when i developed blockages. two weeks of the "hospital ice chip diet" was not much fun. i became very hungry and weak and also lost way too much weight until they put me on TPN to stop the weight loss.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Candide said:


> Good luck, Flossy.
> 
> If you give into eating a little bit of food during the fast, just go at it again as the amount will be nothing compared to the whole week. If you start eating again, start with something easy on the stomach like fruit juice or soup.
> 
> This YouTube channel has a lot of useful information.


Thanks.

Yes, I was thinking soup would be good a day or two after the fast. I make TNT-powered soup:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/197729-chicken-brown-rice-soup-recipe-good-for-the-tummy-area/

I think the first thing I will eat post-fast is tuna with some mayo mixed in. Tuna fish always has seemed very easy for me to digest.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I just took one last I.F. # 1 a little bit ago, just to make sure all the food I ate last night doesn't constipate me today and tomorrow when I eliminate it. OF COURSE the pill got stuck on the way down, I think in my esophagus? Somewhere on the way down! I could feel it sitting there. No, go ALL THE WAY DOWN, darn it!

It wouldn't listen. Water doesn't help.

I have that problem with pills that are light in weight, that's why I always recommend taking I.F. WHILE you are eating, not afterwards.

So I had to eat a little bit of cereal to get it down. If not? Last time I had that sensation I got acid reflux really bad, which I never get. It actually burned my throat.

I updated my original post to mark the beginning of my fast. Now it's 11 AM today. One minor little setback, but I am pumped up for this, I really am.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

your wonderfully nutritious soup sounds like it would be good after the fast.

oh i hate it when pills get stuck! and yes, you can feel it in there. i eat a few crackers and that usually helps. they say that when you take your pill it helps to tuck your chin down when you swallow. sometimes that works for me and sometimes that doesn't.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Annie, I emailed you at your email address you gave me many months ago, as I cannot PM you here because of my (add swear-words here) Internet connection. It "times out."


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

how frustrating that must be when your "new and improved" internet times out like that. with they would go back to the "old" internet. sounds like that worked better.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

I just came across this thread.

Wow, I am really impressed Flossy. Clean and sober for 21 years. Congratulations ! I know some people that have quit alcohol and I know some people that have destroyed their health with alcohol. It takes courage, and discipline to quit alcohol, I am VERY impressed ! ! That's awesome.

I like how you had some fun with the water from Lake Erie.









I'm curious freind, was there anything else that happened around the time you developed CC ? I know it's hard to remember every detail, at least for me it is. I'm just wondering if any over the counter products were used ? NSAIDS, PPIs, or something ? It just seems that fresh fruits and fresh vegetables would not 'flip' your microbiome into an unhealthy state, and there is something we're missing.

I admire your courage and determination ! I fully appreciate your determination to solve this, I was the same way. It was all I would do, I would study everything I could find. I would try every way of looking at it. I studied procedures. I studied outcomes. I would ask myself, "Why don't FMTs (performed by doctors) always work 100% of the time ? " Sometimes, things would just come to me...... like the realization that the appendix was playing a role. I wrote to Borody when I realized this. Six months later, I read on the NCBI website that the appendix is now realized to be an important reservoir for bacteria, and helps to re-set the normal flora, after a case of diarrhea.

Which brings something to mind, do you still have your appendix ?

Some food for thought ; I read that when we starve our good bacteria by not feeding them any indigestible carbohydrates (like the starch and cellulose found in baked beans), that the bacteria then feed off of our mucos layer, thus thinning it. So, I am trying to have just a little baked beans in my diet, in spite of their potassium content (I have to restrict my potassium for my kidneys).

It's very true that diet can shift our bacteria species, which ones predominate. Perhaps this is why when one travels to another country, that they often get 'travelers diarrhea' ? Since it is likely that these new foods, contain a 'new' set of bacteria, perhaps it is just the way for the body to adapt to a new area, with different foods and different bacteria ? It has to be bacterial driven, in my opinion.

The quest is on, to figure out how to 're-set' this ecosystem. I appreciate your drive and determination. My bowel movements are so normal now, so nice, I just wish everyone could get to this point. I would say my poo is even better than it was the first six months after my FMT. Which gives me the impression that it takes time to 'settle in' the best flora. Granted, I work hard to help my flora. I'm laid off now and trying to bake my own bread, just to avoid emulsifiers. My next goal is to make home-made salad dressing and avoid the emulsifiers found in store-bought dressings.

I get the feeling that fasting can help, but it might be a gradual shift, something that doesn't happen with just one or two fasts. What is the best approach ? How many hours for a fast, or how many days, is something to figure out. It is true that in earlier times people would fast for spiritual purposes, and for other purposes as well. Now that we know about the microbiome perhaps we can learn to gradually 'tweak' our microbiomes with the help of regular periods of fasting ? Maybe we can interest Lita Proctor at the NIH to encourage research into this ?

I get really dry skin every winter, it could possibly be related to my kidney disease. Anyway, I've tried some experiments to change it. I installed a whole house chlorine filter, and searched for the mildest soap I could find. I'm trying 'South of France'. I also try to use Free and Gently laundry detergent. Then I had an idea..... Since dirt is loaded with bacteria, would soaking in some dirt be helpful, or not ?

Certainly not going to hurt me, as long as I don't have any open sores. So I gave it a try. First time was last winter. I noticed an immediate difference. I know, it sounds a little different, to soak in some non-chlorinated water, at luke warm temps, and pour a couple of cups of good, clean dirt in it, then just air dry and try not to shower for five days. But, you know what ? It seems to help. Yes, I know it sounds pretty 'different'. It flies in the face of current hygiene norms. But what I care about are the results. This winter I tried it again, a week ago. My dry skin was coming back from repeated showering after work (I get dirty). So, I gave it another try. Right now, today, my skin is not itchy, it feels fine, but two weeks ago, it was dry and itchy. Nothing else changed. A while back I came across an article about dirt and our skin microbiome, but I can't remember where it is. I'll have to look for it. It's probably in my stacks of papers somewhere.............

Sorry for going off topic Flossy. Be careful with going too long on your fasts freind. (too many days)

I like your sense of humor









Great thread !


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the informative reply, Cure!

To reply to your comments:

-It wasn't alcohol I quit, it was actually methamphetamine. I smoked it for 3 years when I lived in Hollywood (CA.). But I did drink every weekend for many years and smoked a ton of pot, but meth was the drug that did me in.

-I still go in Lake Erie in the summer, when I'm laying out on the beach and I get hot. Water and outdoor tanning is practically a necessity for me. The lake still gets nasty sometimes, depending on where you go in. By the storm sewers runoffs, into the lake? High bacteria counts after it rains. They were cleaning it up and then I think Trump slashed the funding for that, so..... you know. But I've swam and cooled off in there all the time in the summer, since I was a kid.

Also when I was a kid they would actually have barges way out in the lake and dump garbage right into it. It always freaked me out when I was little. "Why do they do that?" (They don't anymore.)

-It was definitely raw uncooked fruits and vegetables that flipped my gut flora (or whatever it's called) inside me. I know it's rare but it happens. Never had a problem before that. I also chewed caffeinated gum, I think that added to the problem? After I stopped chewing that and cut way back on my raw food diet? I was good again for about two months, then went right back into raw foods (but no caffeinated gum anymore) and I haven't been normal since then. I should have figured out it was fruits and veggies that were doing me in, but not one person could figure it out. After all, it's health food.

-Yes, I still have my appendix.

-Yes, I think I agree with you about your traveler's diarrhea theory. Sounds plausible.

-I'm not working now either, but just started looking again. I need money again.























-Speaking of baking your own bread:

My mom passed away in May, and my father has Parkinson's so he moved in with my younger sister in another city, but not too far away. I live right down the street from my parent's house (or should I say my dad's house now?), and still go over there almost every day to eat. There is no TV nor Internet connection there anymore, since no one lives there. The local Cleveland Plain Dealer used to come there, but my dad gets it delivered to my sister's house now. So I have to find stuff to read while I eat. My mom has a book about baking your own bread. OH BOY! It's what I call food porn. I just stare at the pictures. Some of the loaves of bread look freakin' *fabulous!* I WANT I WANT. Am I gonna get my own bread maker and make it? Probably not, but it is tempting.

-A lot of people get dry skin in the wintertime. I do. I don't like it, but I'm too lazy to put aloe vera lotion on (mixed with coconut lotion, which I'm sure the latter is fake).

If you have a bathtub? No need for dirt. Just squeeze some baby oil into your tub while the water is running. Also you could try a humidifier, I have a small one right by my bed. Some HVAC systems (heaters/air conditioners) add water to your heat in the winter. Mine doesn't have that feature (cusses to self).









Thanks again for the reply.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Okay fasting update:

It's now been a good 24 hours without food. I feel weak. Peeing a lot. No BM today.

In that book "The Fasting Cure" someone was kind enough to post in another thread....

http://apache2.pum.edu.pl/~fasting/upton.pdf

...it says to give yourself enemas the first couple of days of the fast, if I remember correctly. So maybe I'll do that, but I don't know.

Note: That book was published in freakin' 1911! It's over 100 years old. Crazy.

What else? I haven't chewed any nicotine gum today, nor taken any B complex vitamins, nor any pseudoephedrine, all which I take daily for my daily chronic fatigue which we all seem to have. So yes, I'm kinda tired. I feel like I haven't slept, but I have.

I'm not at my best so sorry in advance for any spelling and/or grammatical errors these next few days. Remember, I'M NOT EATING!









I weighed 167 pounds at Fitworks yesterday, with thin sweats/shirt/socks/undies/shoes on. So obviously with nothing on? My true weight? Would be a couple of pounds less. It will be interesting to me what I'll weigh after 7 days of no food and just water.

I'm going to go to the library and hopefully find some good DVD's to watch to keep me entertained.

In a nutshell? So far, so good, a bit weak and tired. To be expected. Feel kinda like I'm in a dream-like state, but maybe only 50% like that.

Until next time!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Fasting update:

I'm on day two of my fast and I feel tired and run down. No energy, but doing okay. Took sleeping pills last night, but nothing else. Licked a few granules of salt last night too, just because I craved it.

Still drinking regular water, not distilled water. Watching plenty of blu-ray DVD's to keep me entertained. Sleeping & napping a lot.

I don't know if fasting will rid me of my chronic constipation or not, but I do think I'll make it to the end of my fast without eating anything. I want to do 7 days.

P.S. With I be a more spiritual person after fasting (some people fast for that)? No idea, but I'll sure try!


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

It would probably be wise to maintain your electrolytes ?

I trust that you will not take this to the extent that results in a problem, like Karen Carpenter had.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

right--electrolytes are important. when i was at the hospital on the ice chip diet, they had me on IV potassium and sodium. years ago i had an electrolyte crash and it was not fun--ended up in the ER and then in ICU for day.

i'm not a doc or an expert on fasting or the microbiome but i dunno--maybe drink some sugar free gatorade (if they make it) or pedialyte????


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

acureisoutthere said:


> It would probably be wise to maintain your electrolytes ?
> 
> I trust that you will not take this to the extent that results in a problem, like Karen Carpenter had.


Who in the world is Karen Carpenter? .... Okay i just googled her, she was anorexic.

I'm not anorexic, I'm just fasting.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> right--electrolytes are important. when i was at the hospital on the ice chip diet, they had me on IV potassium and sodium. years ago i had an electrolyte crash and it was not fun--ended up in the ER and then in ICU for day.
> 
> i'm not a doc or an expert on fasting but i dunno--maybe drink some gatorade or pedialyte????


I'll be okay.... Okay, I think I'm be okay!

I gotta get off this darn computer and run some errands. Sun is out! Makes all the difference when it is cold out.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Got it, freind. I realize your not anorexic.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Finished a four day water fast today. I think the most annoying thing was the awful taste in mouth.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Candide said:


> I finished a 4 day water fast today. I think the thing that annoyed me the most was the awful taste in mouth.


Well, let us know what the results were, if any. P.S. If you brush your teeth and tongue (I do every time I brush my teeth) and use mouthwash mixed with diluted hydrogen peroxide, you shouldn't have any problems with that.... or it will lesson that ickyness.

I dragged myself into the shower today, I felt so much better afterwards (I almost always do since I've had IBS-C).

I managed to run some errands and even go shopping. I bought a bunch of the healthiest cereals (sarcasm) I could find for next week, when I can actually eat them.










I usually try off-brand cereals to see if they're any good, just to save money. Some are, some are not. These are. I bought a lot of them (not pictured), I like eating cereal.

Sometimes I think I like sugar a lot because my mom ate sugary stuff when I was carried in her womb. Make sense or no? I really don't think she ever had any concept of nutrition, nor cared. But she was a great mom anyhow.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

I hate to be a downer or anything like that, but mouthwash kills bacteria........... With that, we know that around one third of the species of our oral microbiome also inhabit our gut microbiome. So to me, it doesn't make any sense to perturb or damage my oral bacteria, if I want the healthiest gut microbiome. So, I've tried to change my way of thinking and continually ask, is this product, or whatever, good for my gut bacteria, or not.

I also stopped using toothpaste, probably a 1/2 years ago. My last two checkups have been great, and it seemed like the oral hygienist had to spend even less time cleaning my teeth. So far, things are going well. Sure, I still brush and floss regularly, but just with water.

The healthiest breakfast, that I have found is oatmeal from the big container(not the little packets). After I cook it, I add some frozen blueberries or some frozen cherries. In a few minutes everything is at the right temperature. Then, I spread on some raw honey and it's not bad. Yeah, I stay away from boxed cereal with their added sugars, dyes, etc. I read a long time ago that the added sugars in our food are feeding our less desirable bacteria. The food we eat affects the bacteria which dominate in our gut flora, our microbiome. That's why it so important to eat the foods that support our good bacteria. I know it takes discipline, but incorporating prebiotic and probiotic foods, plus fresh vegetables and fresh fruits, plus indigestible carbs like cooked beans, are well understood to be good for our gut health. I was just reading some comments by Dr. Lita Proctor. She's the head of the NIH Human Microbiome project. If anyone is going to know the right approach to gut health, it should be her.

Sorry for being a downer or anything, I'm just trying to share good advice from an expert on our gut flora.

I like your sarcasm and humor


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

acureisoutthere said:


> I hate to be a downer or anything like that, but mouthwash kills bacteria........... With that, we know that around one third of the species of our oral microbiome also inhabit our gut microbiome. So to me, it doesn't make any sense to perturb or damage my oral bacteria, if I want the healthiest gut microbiome. So, I've tried to change my way of thinking and continually ask, is this product, or whatever, good for my gut bacteria, or not.
> 
> I also stopped using toothpaste, probably a 1/2 years ago. My last two checkups have been great, and it seemed like the oral hygienist had to spend even less time cleaning my teeth. So far, things are going well. Sure, I still brush and floss regularly, but just with water.
> 
> ...


Correction, I stopped using toothpaste 1 and 1/2 years ago.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

acureisoutthere said:


> I hate to be a downer or anything like that, but mouthwash kills bacteria........... With that, we know that around one third of the species of our oral microbiome also inhabit our gut microbiome. So to me, it doesn't make any sense to perturb or damage my oral bacteria, if I want the healthiest gut microbiome. So, I've tried to change my way of thinking and continually ask, is this product, or whatever, good for my gut bacteria, or not.
> 
> I also stopped using toothpaste, probably a 1/2 years ago. My last two checkups have been great, and it seemed like the oral hygienist had to spend even less time cleaning my teeth. So far, things are going well. Sure, I still brush and floss regularly, but just with water.
> 
> ...


Okay, okay, I'll stop using my hydrogen peroxide and mouthwash until after my fast.

P.S. I like my sarcasm & humor too!









PPS: Must watch a little bit of the Cavs & a movie, then hit the hay.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

flossy said:


> Well, let us know what the results were, if any.


I lost some weight and it improved my willpower. Don't live to eat, eat to live, and all that. A 23 hour intermittent fast feels like nothing now.

Don't forget to get a lot of foods that are rich in fat, to stock up for what you lost during the fast. Avocado is rich in fat and fiber if I remember correctly.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Candide said:


> I lost some weight and it improved my willpower. Don't live to eat, eat to live, and all that. A 23 hour intermittent fast feels like nothing now.
> 
> Don't forget to get a lot of foods that are rich in fat, to stock up for what you lost during the fast. Avocado is rich in fat and fiber if I remember correctly.


Yes, I like avocados, as long as they are soft. Not on their way out, but squishy.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Gave myself an enema tonight. Not much fecal matter came out. I will probably give myself one for the next few days, just to clean out as much as possible.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

I just found this video on intermittent fasting and it seemed to tie in with your experience.






Thinking of you, and wishing you the best.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Cure, I'm not trying to be a smart-butt but did you actually watch that video or just post it?


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't agree with the MCT oil, or coconut oil (coconut oil has antimicrobial properties).

However, the video has at least some interesting points. I know it's not exactly the same as what you are doing.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

acureisoutthere said:


> I don't agree with the MCT oil, or coconut oil (coconut oil has antimicrobial properties).
> 
> However, the video has at least some interesting points. I know it's not exactly the same as what you are doing.


Okay, I'll probably watch it today or tomorrow. Thanks for posting!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Fasting update:

I'm on day 5 of my fast. I feel a bit better today, my heart isn't racing so much and it aches (common) a bit less too.

Been giving myself enemas for the last two days.

"Did anything come out?" you ask.

Oh, you're a nosy one, aren't you? lol! Okay, with the first enema? A little bit did come out. The second one (yesterday)? I don't think anything came out, but I actually forgot to look. I don't like looking anyhow, so maybe it was what you could call an involuntary action?

What else? Still tired/exhausted/achy/no energy. I think my most of my achiness comes from sleeping too much and also my couch eats you up - it's too soft and I've been spending too much time on it. Plus, of course, my body is detoxifying... or at least I hope it is (roll the horror music).









Also: No sex drive. In fact I haven't even looked at any adult entertainment on the web since my fast. No desire to at all.

"Do you often?" you ask.

Yes, I'll take a peek at something like nude beach girls (yes they are adults) just about every day for a few minutes, but not now. Just don't wanna. Hey, look! I'm a really spiritual guy right now, just like you're supposed to be when you fast!

After the fast I have read to not eat hardly anything at all for the next couple of days after, maybe some vegetable and fruit juice, diluted with water. I will probably do that for two days, along with a few bites of tuna (mixed with some mayo!), to get some protein in me. Maybe some pieces of watermellon, if I can find it now at the grocery store. But mostly juice.

Maybe some tomato soup too, which one blogger recommended right after the fast. I never had that before but it sounds interesting.

I also will make my famous chicken, garlic and onion soup (I renamed it for accuracy)....

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/197729-chicken-brown-rice-soup-recipe-good-for-the-tummy-area/

...but it is so potent I will SLOWLY have to ease into that. It's spicy, strong and will put hair on your chest, as they say - even if you are a woman. It's true!

"That's not true!" you say.

Okay, that last part is not true but it's still probably way too potent to eat a lot of the first day.

My 7 day water fast should be over on Wednesday, 1/24/2018. Or more aptly put that's the day I can start eating (er, drinking juice) again.

Okay, that's it for my fasting update. It's a great day of football today (Sunday, 1-21-2018), so I have to eventually drag myself into the shower and hope I don't have a heart attack while attempting to do so.

P.S. Boy-oh-boy, is my body ever ready for some nutrition.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Great to hear of your fasting update. I'm sure your food is going to taste great too.

I'm going to try your soup recipe, thank you for posting. Very nice.

I wonder, what would cause your heart to race, and to ache ? Any ideas ?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I Googled why a person's heart would ache on a water fast a day or two ago, but of course I can't find any of the links and cannot remember what they said. Sorry! I have a really bad memory, I was a pothead for a long, long time and it ruined the 'memory department' in my brain. Live and learn.

Lately I have a spotty Internet connection, I'm gonna try to post this one more time and hope it works this time. Lately? No.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Day six.

It is weird, but the last few days, mentally? I feel like me. Like *pure me.* I'm not worried, don't get anxious, just "chillin', in street terms. I dig this mindset. I feel at peace.

Now physically? That's a different story! I feel like a 90 year old chain-smoker! lol! My body aches, no energy, shortness of breath, etc. Everything that you'd expect from not eating for this long a time.

Okay, I gotta get off this darn computer, take a shower and try to make it to the grocery store to buy vegetable juice/more distilled water, etc. for Wed. (end of fast day) and also ingredients for my soup. Until next time!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the updates. oh boy--only one more day to go!

when i was on my two week hospital ice chip fasts, i didn't have any of the side effects, mental feelings etc that you've mentioned (except feeling a bit weak) bu that's me plus they had me hooked up to sodium and potassium IVs and then, at the very end, TPN, to help control the weight loss. hospitals like you to walk so i did lots of that--about an hour and half of walking a day--broken up into 15 minute stints. unfortunately i lost a lot of weight which i could ill afford to lose, since i was already way too thin.

have you lost any weight, do you know?

take care. only one more day!!


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

both potassium and sodium are important to regulate blood pressure. Is it possible that this explains any of your symptoms ?

I guess if my heart ached, I'd be checking my blood pressure.

(I have to take 20 mg of a blood pressure med in the morning, and 20mg in the evening, just to maintain a proper blood pressure. It's very important for me to watch my blood pressure so I can hopefully prevent a heart attack, or a stroke).

Here's a picture of a polycystic kidney. I hope it doesn't gross anyone out.

https://7468669c0013a7dae459-4d0fcf8d315d40f305ee2ebb6c32f79c.ssl.cf1.rackcdn.com/6335046_1458267514.3014_updates.jpg


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

just my opinion but i think having your heart ache--and race-- is a pretty serious thing.

acureisoutthere--so sorry you have kidney problems....i do hope they don't get any worse.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> thanks for the updates. oh boy--only one more day to go!
> 
> when i was on my two week hospital ice chip fasts, i didn't have any of the side effects, mental feelings etc that you've mentioned (except feeling a bit weak) bu that's me plus they had me hooked up to sodium and potassium IVs and then, at the very end, TPN, to help control the weight loss. hospitals like you to walk so i did lots of that--about an hour and half of walking a day--broken up into 15 minute stints. unfortunately i lost a lot of weight which i could ill afford to lose, since i was already way too thin.
> 
> ...


Well, I started at about 167, but that's with sweat pants, shoes, socks, undies and a T-shirt on..... and I was chewing gum. (Important).







I normally weigh myself at the gym (Fitworks). So with nothing on? Probably more like 165.

I went shopping at two places today, first Marc's and then Dave's, but after I got out of Dave's I said to myself, "You forgot to weigh yourself at Marc's."







Marc's has one of those nice industrial-type scales right in the tiny "lobby" of the building. They are very accurate. So I went back. I had on jeans, T-shirt, socks, heavier-type shoes, etc. No coat. The scale said 154, so I'm thinking more like 151 if I had nothing on. So yes, of course I lost some weight.

I like to weigh about 160. 158 is perfect for me. When I was first on meth? I got really skinny, too skinny. I had no idea. Someone told me at work I was looking really thin and bought me some cookies because of that, if I remember correctly. I went home and weighed myself - 141.





















And I'm six foot one! I took off all my clothes, looked in the mirror and looked like an insect, a praying mantis. It freaked me out, but I still felt great. After that?

-I had two pieces of cheesecake from the Cheesecake factor EVERY DAY. (That particular cheesecake is a good as great sex. LOVE it.)

-I had a microwaved (think shake) pint of Häagen-Dazs cookies & cream ice cream every day, if not two. I also ate pizza every day. I love pizza, still do.

After 'bulking up' back then I usually weighed about 158, which is fine by me. Nowadays? I usually weigh around 165, give or take 5 pounds. I'm very anal about my weight.

Back to present day: I bought a bunch of vegetable juices today for after my fast and only one fruit juice. They said not much fruit juice (too much sugar), which is fine by me. OF COURSE I forgot my reading glasses and couldn't see for certain if there was any added sugar clearly, but I think I bought the right stuff.

Okay, let's see if this posts or not.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

acureisoutthere said:


> both potassium and sodium are important to regulate blood pressure. Is it possible that this explains any of your symptoms ?
> 
> I guess if my heart ached, I'd be checking my blood pressure.
> 
> ...


Not a good looking kidney!

Just because you asked again, I googled "heart hurts during a 7 day water fast." (Ache is a better word, actually.)

Personally? I just think my body is obviously in shock. No nutrition, nothing.

Someone posted on a message board:

This is to a certain degree normal. When you're on a water fast, you get your energy completely from fat, i.e. your own body fat. Moreover, this fat is not of good quality, as all toxics that your body can't process are stored in it.

As long as your heart is beating regularly and, as you say, not really fast, then normally you shouldn't worry. Fasting is hard work for the body. Even though your digestion is at rest, other organs have to work very hard to deal with all the toxins that are entering your blood stream. It's the same like when you have a cold or indigestion for example, your heart will also be beating faster then.

With an electrolyte imbalance, the heart usually beats irregularly and there will also be other symptoms such as weakness, blood pressure changes, muscle spasms, etc. Normally, this doesn't happen from one moment to another either, you feel it coming. Also, the cause usually is dehydration rather than fasting, although both together can make a bad combination.

https://www.curezone.org/forums/am.asp?i=744659
-----------------------------

Honestly? I'm not worried about it. To me? Stuff like that is to be expected.


----------



## Max 5 (Jul 23, 2017)

flossy,

the vegan diet is a healthy diet that if not done with the proper knowledge and in the right proportions, can lead to health issues. Although most likely the health issues would be mild and reversible. A good example to cite is when you go on a vegan diet of *only* raw fruits and veggies for a long period. You may begin to experience low body temperature and develop dry skin. It's an extreme diet that often lacks healthy plant-based fats and oil which can be gotten from different cooked foods.

Another likely cause of your symptoms after your vegan diet is possible contamination from the raw veggies and fruits you were eating. When eating these you need to ensure that they are well-cleaned and safe for consumption. The vegan diet can never be bad. It's the diet that we're all supposed to be on because it's the diet that is in perfect natural harmony with our digestive system. I suggest you get to know the vital truths about why the vegan diet is important by watching this film on Netflix: What the health. It's really eye-opening and shocking.

I had many of the symptoms you're experiencing so I understand your situation. Read my post on how I got cured. Hopefully it helps. http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/335369-my-path-to-a-cure/


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Max 5 said:


> flossy,
> 
> the vegan diet is a healthy diet that if not done with the proper knowledge and in the right proportions, can lead to health issues. Although most likely the health issues would be mild and reversible. A good example to cite is when you go on a vegan diet of *only* raw fruits and veggies for a long period. You may begin to experience low body temperature and develop dry skin. It's an extreme diet that often lacks healthy plant-based fats and oil which can be gotten from different cooked foods.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the post, but I respectfully disagree.

Sometimes when one goes from eating regular American foods to an almost all raw, uncooked fruit and vegetable diet? The intestines cannot handle it, it is a shock to them. Also a raw fruit and veggie diet is a LOT more fiber that most normal American diets contain. I'd say about 80% of us here with chronic constipation find that more fiber, both soluble and insoluble, make matters much worse, not better.

As to the the vegan diet can never be bad comment? Well, I hate to burst your bubble but the vegan diet was really bad for me, it screwed up my intestines and gave me chronic constipation. (And the food wasn't contaminated either, BTW.)

Vegetarianism isn't for everyone. I tried it. I found out the hard way.

Take care.


----------



## Max 5 (Jul 23, 2017)

flossy said:


> Thank you for the post, but I respectfully disagree.
> 
> Sometimes when one goes from eating regular American foods to an almost all raw, uncooked fruit and vegetable diet? The intestines cannot handle it, it is a shock to them. Also a raw fruit and veggie diet is a LOT more fiber that most normal American diets contain. I'd say about 80% of us here with chronic constipation find that more fiber, both soluble and insoluble, make matters much worse, not better.
> 
> ...


Your response is not based on what I said. I have nothing to do with what you have written. It is clear that you did not take your time to read what I wrote. Read what I wrote again and if you still want to respond, at least first see the film I recommended before doing so.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Yay! I did it. Fast is over. Seven full days (at least) with nothing but distilled water (and some robust Euclid tap water).

Had diluted juice after midnight this morning (I couldn't fall asleep), with about a tablespoon of tuna. Same thing again about 4 hours later, then again right about now with some of my soup. My soup seems to nourish me the best. I think that has to do with all the wholesome ingredients in it and because it is, well nourishing. And HOT. The heat and warmth totally make the difference.

I know I must proceed with caution and not overdo it and eat (or I should say drink) too much these next few days, so I will not. Take it slow.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Wishing you the best !


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hooray! it's over--you did it!







hope it helps!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> hooray! it's over--you did it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, friend.

If I had to guess right now? I'm thinking no, my fast didn't cure my CC.







Why? I was cold during the whole fast, so I wore sweats often. I still had that "No Pressure On Waist - Can't Wear Pants" (my all-time fav post) feeling down there. That leads me to believe my gut flora is still the same inside that area of my intestines.

I'm very tempted to take some laxatives today, but I probably won't. I just don't want to give myself hemorrhoids again trying to have a BM. But if that happens, I'll just give myself enemas for the next two or three days...but that is still risky as far as hemorrhoids are concerned.

Note: I haven't had a BM in 8 days. I loved it.

P.S. Off to the frozen tundra and on to Fitworks. I wonder how much I weigh?

_______________________________

*No Pressure On Waist - Can't Wear Pants!*

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/87108-no-pressure-on-waist-cant-wear-pants/


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh that's too bad that your fast didn't cure your CC... although maybe it's too early to tell yet...fingers crossed...


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, it's probably too early to tell for certain.

I weighed myself today: 147 pounds. Not enough, but to be expected post-fast.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, hopefully you can now work on gaining that weight back.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> yes, hopefully you can now work on gaining that weight back.


For most Americans, including myself? That is never a problem!









P.S. Time for bed.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I just went boo-boo about 15 minutes ago. I was a bit scared. Lo and behold, I pretty much had a normal BM.







The whole process took longer than when I was on I.F. # 1, but before my IBS-C hit me? That's about how long it took anyhow, I'm thinking.

First time in almost 3 years I went without any Intestinal Formula # 1 (or anything else, besides aloe gels) in me.

I didn't get freezing cold afterwards either, nor exhausted.

My intestines still feel a bit clumpy, but like I said I'm taking aloe gels for that.

Does this mean anything or is it just a fluke? Well, I'll find out in the next few days.

So so far? Hey-now! Keep your fingers crossed & thank you Jesus.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

wow--that's great news! so happy for you


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm really hoping that this helps you freind !

In all things be thankful. Faith is a wonderful thing.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Annie & Cure.









We'll see how this pans out - if it was just a fluke or not - in the next week or two.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I had two more BM's today, one about two hours (give or take) after the first one and also one after I got home from Fitworks. I was thinking to myself, "I wonder if those aloe pills I've been taking for my clumpy feeling intestines have anything to do with this?" I took 3, 3 times a day since my fast ended. They were originally recommended to me for my CC, but didn't help that at all, but they definitely soothed my intestines.

So now I won't take anymore to see what happens. They should cycle outta my body in a day or two.

I read on the 'Net that after the fast, day two? You should feel terrific, perhaps the best you've ever felt....And boy-oh-boy are they right! I felt the best I have since before I got CC today.

I had some pizza and chicken today. I don't recommend that kind of food so soon right after a fast, but I got my CC from eating raw, uncooked fruits and veggies for about two or three months and definitely don't want to risk getting it again by drinking all this vegetable juice and smoothies. It's a catch 22. People recommend eating vegan or vegetarian after a fast but what if that's how you got what you are hoping to permanently get rid of? History repeats itself, so I had foods I know I never have had a problem with before IBS-C hit.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

I understand, I hope this works well for you. So far, so good, right ?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

wow--that's terrific that you had more BMs yesterday! yes, it might have been the aloe pills kicking in --time will tell. so happy for you!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

acureisoutthere said:


> I understand, I hope this works well for you. So far, so good, right ?


Yes.

BTW, Cure, I tried to PM you the other day. I tried several times and it kept saying, "The member acureisoutthere cannot receive any new messages." What's up with that, do you know?


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for the tip freind.

I checked into it. My message storage was full. I've been trying to go through messages and clear up some space. So, that should help.

It seems that sometimes I don't recognize when I have new messages. Perhaps, this happens for others as well ? I don't know.

Thanks again !


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

acureisoutthere said:


> Thanks for the tip freind.
> 
> I checked into it. My message storage was full. I've been trying to go through messages and clear up some space. So, that should help.
> 
> ...


I always get an email reply with the message on it when I get a new PM from here.

I don't know if you are normally on a smartphone when you browse this site or a computer or if it even matters, but if your scrollbar isn't all the way up, notifications are easy to miss because they are at the very top of the page and sometimes the page seems to 'relax' down a few millimeters, then you won't see them.

All the way up, see the envelope?










If your webpage is down just a little tiny bit? You won't see it nor the login features (see below):


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Fasting update: Ate a bit too much today. It was wonderful.









I decided to really test my intestines, so I had popcorn tonight. Before I was on I.F. # 1, if I had popcorn? I'd have 6, 7 or even 8 BM's the next day. I hated it, it's just too much fiber. Now that I'm not taking anything anymore? Well, we'll will see what happens on Saturday. It's a good test for me. If the BM count is low? That is good.

They said in the book "The Fasting Cure" not to be surprised if you have bouts of constipation and/or diarrhea post fast. I'm not constipated, but it's not a breeze to go. Also I have had a little bit of diarrhea. (Good!)

P.S. The rest of what I wrote has been edited out (previous angry content). Good evening.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good luck today! hope you pass the popcorn test.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Just had a great effortless BM. This is the way they are meant to be.

My energy & sex drive (I'll spare ya'll the details on the latter!) is though the roof.

It still might be too soon to say this, but I think I may very well have something here.









- Until next time -


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

wow--an effortless BM! the holy grail!! that's terrific!! so happy for you!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I was in the shower today and I thought to myself, "This is the first day since I first had (yes, past tense!) CC that I'm actually glad to be alive again. I want to live again." Before my fast, during my CC years? I always said, "If I die, I die. When Jesus wants me He can have me - I've done enough." Now that I'm becoming normal again inside I don't have a not-so-secret secret death wish anymore due to my IBS-C.

For me? This is incredible.

This is all looking real good.

P.S. I went to Fitworks today already, but I have so much energy now that I'm actually going to walk around the neighborhood to burn some more of it up. I am amped up, naturally high. Wow.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

That's great news freind ! I'm really happy for you. Let's hope this continues over the next few weeks. Keep us posted OK ?

I can remember when I did my FMT and got rid of my IBS-D. It was super. I am thankful every day. However, it seems they don't work for everyone, for reasons we may not know yet. I just wish more people could find relief.

Maybe some other brave soul will try your approach, and find success ?


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

I am freaking ecstatic for you! Congrats!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Cure and Nuffa! I do believe I have finally stumbled upon the holy grail of IBS cures: Fasting.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Had another fairly decent BM today. It wasn't easy to go, but it was not hard to go either. Fecal matter was a bit hesitant coming out two days in a row, but all-in-all it wasn't bad moving my bowels.

Have not felt exhausted nor really thirsty after having any BM's since after my fast. Also I do not have that clumpy feeling inside my intestines anymore, but the lower part is still a tiny bit sensitive.

So so far, so good. It's just scary going in the mornings now, I would like it to just "woosh" out, but it usually doesn't.

I'm sure it will take a few weeks for everything to regroup itself inside in my intestines.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the update! that's good that you are still going and haven't felt exhausted or thirsty afterwards.

i know what you mean about wishing that it would just "whoosh" out....


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Had a BM this morning. It was the same as yesterday - wish it was a bit softer and fasting moving down the runway, but so far? Can't complain. I'm not freezing cold after going anymore... not exhausted either. (Yes!)

Still feel that sensitivity at the waistband (see: "No Pressure On Waist - Can't Wear Pants!" post here):

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/87108-no-pressure-on-waist-cant-wear-pants/?hl=%2Bcan%26%2339%3Bt+%2Bwear+%2Bpants

Ran out of vegetable and fruit smoothie and juice last night. I'm guessing I shouldn't be drinking that too often anymore?

*'Are Smoothies Wreaking Havoc On Your Digestive System?'*

http://www.thenaturalman.net/2017/02/18/smoothies-wreaking-havoc-digestive-system/

Also:

*'Why Using Your Blender May Not Be As Healthy As You Think'*

http://www.thenaturalman.net/2016/08/17/blender-may-not-be-healthy/


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm glad you have noticed an improvement Flossy. That's great.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, today when I tried to go I couldn't. I had to give myself an enema. It was hard even inserting it in my rectum (dry, compacted stool).

This is an obvious bad sign, and I will start taking I.F. # 1 again today, one maximum strength pill per day and see if that does the trick in the next day or two (which it will). I cannot risk getting bad hemorrhoids again trying to go and I know better than trying to push it out. The post-fast BM's were okay until today, and yesterday was a bit tough, but I was still able to go.

I'm bummed out, but I'm glad I tried the fasting 'cure.'

Would I fast again? You bet! I'd do it again in a week or two but unfortunately I'm not working right now and my savings is running out. I cannot fast and work a new job at the same time.

Plus, next time I fast? I think I will do a bowel prep like before you get a colonoscopy. Then I will do a Dr. Schulze's five day bowel detox with just juice and a little bit of food to get all those pills down. I want to make sure EVERYTHING gets out this time. After that? Fast for at least a week to 12 days with nothing but water... But all this will have to wait, as life goes on and unless someone out of nowhere gives me ten or twenty grand - which isn't going to happen - I cannot sit around my apartment and try another fast as I gotta start working again, sooner or later.

Of course there is a chance the same thing will happen again after I fast (it will work for a few days and then that's it).

I still think the problem lies in the lower part of my colon, but am unsure.

Regardless, I still feel pretty good. Bummed it didn't work but you gotta try.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh no--so sorry things got jammed up today! that's too bad. so sorry.

but yes, you're right. you can't run the risk of straining and getting those hemorrhoids back again. not after all you went through with your surgeries. dr schultz to the rescue, like you said.

yes, you're right--you gotta try.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

I am so sorry. I had such high hopes for you and all of us.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Nuffa said:


> I am so sorry. I had such high hopes for you and all of us.


I'm so sorry too, I feel like fasting was it our best chance, then FMT's. Perhaps someone else with bad CC will try it and their results will be different? It's definitely worth a try, me thinks.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I still felt that my gut flora had not been shut down from fasting below my navel. Perhaps there was some fecal matter still in there? I don't know. But I came across this post below, it seems interesting:

*"How I conquered constipation on a prolonged water fast" *


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/fasting/comments/6s4rj8


----------



## Darklight00 (Jun 2, 2007)

flossy said:


> I'm so sorry too, I feel like fasting was it our best chance, then FMT's. Perhaps someone else with bad CC will try it and their results will be different? It's definitely worth a try, me thinks.


I wish I could try fasting like this, but with my cancer treatment and how skinny I am now (116lbs). I don't think I would survive.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear you got jammed up again freind.









I think it important to remember the appendix, which is now thought to be a reservoir for bacteria (which helps to reset this ecosystem after a case of diarrhea). So, somehow we have to overcome, or gradually change the population in this reservoir. What is the best way ? We're trying to figure it out.

What if one did a 20 hour fast, and then ate a diet with foods that might introduce new species and also foods that support our good species ? Would this help, if one could do this every Saturday for three months ? Could one slowly introduce new species, and slowly change this ecosystem for the better ? It sure would be wonderful if it would.

We have to figure out the best way to not only reduce the existing population, but to re-introduce new or 'missing' species at the same time.

Can we ever get rid of all the bacteria in our digestive tract ? I doubt it, for reasons like the appendix and also the mucos layer. It's known that bacteria are still in the digestive tract, living among the villi, that are still there after a clean out (like the ones for a colonoscopy) and also after a colonic lavage (a colon rinse). They hide among the these villi. We learned a while back that there are species which live in the mucos layer of the large intestine. So, it's pretty hard to "empty" them out. Truth be told, if we don't consume the right foods with fiber, (indigestible carbs) then there are these bacteria that feed off the mucos layer, making it thinner. This is something we really don't want. When the mucos layer gets too thin, our immune response ramps up. When the immune response stays ramped up, then we start having more problems (think auto-immune problems or diseases).

Like it or not, we eat bacteria, all the time. It's normal. We live in a "bacterial world". We are so outnumbered by bacteria, it is hard to fathom. We shed a 'bacterial cloud' as we walk around. Keep in mind, most of these are good, helpful species.

If anyone hasn't checked out "The Microbiome Solution" from their local library, I suggest you do so. "I Contain Multitudes" by Ed Yong is also very good. In order to understand IBS, it is very helpful to really understand the microbiome, to read everything you can find on it.

I think for any future fasts it would be extremely important to maintain your electrolytes and protect your heart muscle. Your heart needs certain things in order to function normally. It's worth investigating freind. Please consider this OK ?

I admire your good spirit and sense of humor !







and am always wishing you the best as you try to figure this out.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Acureisoutthere

thanks for the information. you mention the appendix---what about people who no longer have one? just curious. thanks.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Annie,

I'm sorry, I just haven't read much about 'not' having an appendix. Which brings up a good point, we should encourage and look for research to see what we can find.

There was something I read years ago about someone having a harder time after a case of diarrhea, or something. But, I'm sorry, I just can't remember much for details this morning.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks--you're right--it's good to research things


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Here's a discussion about how to provide the electrolytes you need while on a fast. I hope it is helpful ?


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/fasting/comments/6s4fv9


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

acureisoutthere said:


> Here's a discussion about how to provide the electrolytes you need while on a fast. I hope it is helpful ?
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/fasting/comments/6s4fv9


Thank you for the information, but I for one do not need electrolytes anymore. I had all my electrolyte receptors removed many years ago under a top secret government program, Project MK-ULTRA. It worked like a charm....or at least I think it did (roll the horror music?)


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

at least it wasn't that other top secret program ELECTRO cuetuun


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Before my fast I took one I.F. # 1 maximum strength and one I.F. # 1 regular strength, every day, plus one erythromycin pill (for skin/acne prevention, but they do help with BM's too). Also took 2 aloe pills twice a day to soothe my intestines. Did this for a few years, worked well.

Now, post fast? I think one I.F. # 1 maximum strength is too strong for me now, so I'm going to try 3 regular strength I.F. # 1 and see how that goes.

I would presume that after my fast? Things are a little different inside my intestines now.

Also off my natural high from my fast. Boy, that was the best I've felt since I was in my twenties, maybe even my whole life. "Walking on sunshine!" I really liked fasting and will do it again in the future, time permitting.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Was easy to have a BM on just three I.F. # 1's today. I'll take three again today, then on Monday try just two and take it from there. At least so far? There is definitely something to fasting.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's terrific that you don't have to take as much IF as you had to before !


----------



## stefan00790 (Jan 9, 2018)

*Nice , to see you're doing well flossy , i was about to ask you what kind of enemas do you use not to lose electrolytes i was trying daily water enemas and next i was digesting sea salt and baking soda in order to replenish some electrolytes that was a daily routine or Gatorade sometimes .*


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

stefan00790 said:


> *Nice , to see you're doing well flossy , i was about to ask you what kind of enemas do you use not to lose electrolytes i was trying daily water enemas and next i was digesting sea salt and baking soda in order to replenish some electrolytes that was a daily routine or Gatorade sometimes .*


Thank you.

Whenever I did enemas I just used tap water. Honestly? I'm not worried about electrolytes, that was just something someone brought up when I was fasting.

Also if you're fasting (?) to try to get rid of your IBS you shouldn't be drinking Gatorade. You want nothing to digest, except water. I would think Gatorade would ruin the fast.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Took just two I.F. # 1's regular strength yesterday, had no problem with BM today. Will take just two of them every day for the next two or three days, then see how my intestines do on just one per day.

This is much better than taking one I.F. # 1 max strength (which Nuffa said she was told are = to 4 regular strength), one I.F. # 1 regular strength every day, plus 2 aloe gels twice a day, plus one erythromycin every day, which I did for many years. I was like concrete inside.

There IS something to fasting - at least so far.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Anal update 2/9/2018:

Had another good BM today on only two regular strength I.F. # 1 capsules. Good!

Took just one regular strength I.F. # 1 today, will try the same thing tomorrow and also the next day, unless I cannot go. I kinda feel I'm pressing it as far as only taking one pill, but I would like to see how little I can take and still have a decent BM.

I still haven't had any more incomplete evacuation since my fast, which is great.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

It was a little bit hard to go today on just one regular strength I.F. # 1, I think I'll stick with two per day.

I'm gonna guess I'm about 70% better since I fasted.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's great !


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Great news !


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Feeling much better in the mornings post-fast. Still a little thirsty after BM's, but nowhere as bad as before the fast. I think I only had incomplete evacuation once or twice since the fast too. Things are different now. I'm not cured, but better than before.


----------



## Darklight00 (Jun 2, 2007)

flossy said:


> Feeling much better in the mornings post-fast. Still a little thirsty after BM's, but nowhere as bad as before the fast. I think I only had incomplete evacuation once or twice since the fast too. Things are different now. I'm not cured, but better than before.


Perhaps another round of fasting could complete the cure??


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

70% better, that's quite an improvement freind !









I wish to encourage you to avoid processed foods with their additives like emulsifiers, added sugars, and preservatives. If you look for the research, you'll find these are not good for our gut microbiome, and just may in fact explain why some people relapse after having success with a microbiota transplant.

Best wishes on your continued steps to better health.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Darklight00 said:


> Perhaps another round of fasting could complete the cure??


Oh, I'm definitely thinking about that right now! It's just that I haven't worked in eons and need to start working again as I am rapidly running out of money... but maybe I still could still fast sometime in the next two or three weeks? I'm gonna think about it.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

acureisoutthere said:


> 70% better, that's quite an improvement freind !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I never had any problems with additives like emulsifiers, added sugars, and preservatives. I got my IBS-C from having raw, uncooked fruit and vegetable smoothies for about 2 or 3 months straight... so.... you know.

I still think my colon wasn't as clean as I wanted it to be during my fast and that's why it helped but didn't work 100%, but I don't know this for certain.


----------



## stefan00790 (Jan 9, 2018)

*Flossy , i was wondering for one question about enemas about what kind of enemas do you use when you are not fasting tap water or some other stronger enemas , Btw about the after fast expirience i am proud that you're way better keep us updated about that .. : ) *


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

stefan00790 said:


> *Flossy , i was wondering for one question about enemas about what kind of enemas do you use when you are not fasting tap water or some other stronger enemas , Btw about the after fast expirience i am proud that you're way better keep us updated about that .. : ) *


A stronger enema? You mean like acetone mixed with gasoline?









No, I just have always used really warm tap water.

I used to give myself enemas every day before work, for about a year straight, before I started taking I.F. # 1. I almost always had to pee like crazy afterwards for a good hour or two. Me no like that!









...But every once in awhile we will have a poster here who does them every day for years on end, they successfully treat their CC that way. If it works? Good!

(((Thanks for the comments, BTW.)))

Post fast update:

I'm tired in the mornings again. I don't like that. Had incomplete evacuation today. I don't like that either! lol

I think the effects of my fast are wearing off. Still taking just two I.F. # 1's per day.

Time for a nap.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

The positive effects of my 7 day water fast have ended. I have incomplete evacuation every day again and am tired again. Me no like.

Oh well.

One day I'll try fasting again, whenever I have a good week or two to do it in. I would really like to do a fast and then a series of fecal transplants. If that doesn't work? Probably nothing would.

Have a good day everybody!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh, i'm so sorry to hear this. how miserable.

i was really hoping this fast would be a permanent fix for you.

about the fecal transplants--were you thinking of doing it yourself again?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> oh, i'm so sorry to hear this. how miserable.
> 
> i was really hoping this fast would be a permanent fix for you.
> 
> about the fecal transplants--were you thinking of doing it yourself again?


Probably not, it's just too gross. I'd have to fly overseas to get it done.

It seems stupid to have to go THAT far - and it is way too far - when they do them 13 miles away at the Cleveland Clinic, but that's only for c-diff. FDA regulations.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, that's awfully expensive to fly overseas plus insurance wouldn't cover it. too bad about cleveland clinic.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Update: I'm still NOT getting real cold like I used to post-BM's, since my fast. At least something is lasting.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I haven't been taking any aloe gels to soothe my intestines. Now when I have a BM? I can really tell where everything stops (or slows way down) at - right at my lower part of my intestine, by or below the waistline.

Why can't "they" come up with a spray, done by a colon/rectal doctor, that they squirt up inside the lower part of your intestine to temporarily kill the gut flora? I think that's pretty much all I need. Then it can grow back again, hopefully normally. You know?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi everybody!

I am going to do another 7 day water fast. My first "official" day of the fast is this Monday, May 7th, 2018. I'm haven't eaten anything in a day or two and did a salt-cleanse yesterday... Got my inspiration and info how to do it on this post here...

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/350010-my-5-miracle-almost-cure-pleas-read/#entry1436666

...and by Googling (what else?), "How to do a salt-water cleanse."

It worked well....But I still have a bit of energy in me and as I said the last time, my fast really starts on the first day I feel exhausted, NOT on the first day I stopped eating, and I'm approaching that no energy feeling right now... Getting weaker by the hour, but that's to be expected.

I went from taking five I.F. # 1's capsules every day down to two per day for the last few months because of my last fast, we'll see what this one does.

I'll post updates as I go along.

Have a good day everybody and GO CAVS!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good luck with your fast!


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Wishing you well Flossy. There is no such thing as 'giving up' !

I found this article on fasting, just now.

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/321727.php


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Annie & Cure!

I'm having food cravings now. What am I craving? Pasta!










I have spaghetti sauce coursing through my veins - I'm half Italian and it is typical with old-school Italian people to have pasta twice a week - once on Sundays and leftovers later in the week. I didn't have any pasta the last week or two, so I'm long overdue.

I'll make it though.









The day I can start eating again (a little bit only) will be on Monday, May 14th. That will be at least a 7 day fast.


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

I guess, fasting will help a bit but you should also eat a little with the right kind of diet. Eating fish is a good food to those with IBS. My niece was prescribed to include it in her diet often.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, Flossy, it sounds like you need your pasta fix.

whenever i was on the two week hospital ice chip diet, i would always start craving all kinds of food, even food i didn't normally like. if i'd see a food commercial on tv, i would immediately want that food!! regardless of whether i liked it nor not.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> yes, Flossy, it sounds like you need your pasta fix.
> 
> whenever i was on the two week hospital ice chip diet, i would always start craving all kinds of food, even food i didn't normally like. if i'd see a food commercial on tv, i would immediately want that food!! regardless of whether i liked it nor not.


Yes, the pizza commercials always kill me during a fast. (((I LOVE pizza!)))


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Positiveside said:


> I guess, fasting will help a bit but you should also eat a little with the right kind of diet. Eating fish is a good food to those with IBS. My niece was prescribed to include it in her diet often.


Yes, fish is good for people with IBS-C. I will have a little bit of tuna (mixed with some mayo!) immediately when my fast is over, along with lots of juice.

Tuna and other fish are easy to digest - at least for me.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I am on day two of my seven day water fast. Tired/exhausted today, but that's to be expected.

Did some yard work at my dad's house yesterday, pruning, just to get a bit of exercise in and get off the couch. It was good to get out and I'm happy it's fairly warm out here again. It's sunny again out today. No more snow for a few months. (((Yea!)))

Also - the last two days? I couldn't fall asleep until about 4 or 5 am. I'm used to taking a bunch of sleeping pills every night, but while on a fast? I don't think I should. 'Consume nothing but water and no gum chewing either.'

P.S.

This headline was pretty funny:

*'No One In Prison Sure How Jared Fogle Still Eating Subway Every Meal'*

https://www.theonion.com/no-one-in-prison-sure-how-jared-fogle-still-eating-subw-1825829806


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

I read in a study that Lactobacillus casei Shirota in yakult can decrease transit time and make it easier to defecate in patients with IBS-C.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

CalmWaters said:


> I read in a study that Lactobacillus casei Shirota in yakult can decrease transit time and make it easier to defecate in patients with IBS-C.


I've tried 3 different brands of probiotics for my IBS-C. I've said this before, I'll say it again: I definitely do* not* recommend them for people with chronic constipation. Every time they just made me more constipated - and I'm not the only one.

Sorry but no good.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm on day three of my seven day water fast. Still dead tired, but that's normal for me when I'm fasting. Surprisingly, I managed to actually wash my car today. It is something I rarely do, as I have to park my car in a lot so I figure why try to keep it clean? It's exposed to all elements year round, so why bother? If it was a BMW or a Mercedes, it would probably be different, but it is not, so once or twice a year it gets its bath. (The inside are always clean though.)

It was ROUGH washing it. I probably shouldn't have because I am like the Walking Dead right now but I know I need a bit of exercise/movement every day, so this was it.

My bronchitis is coming back







, but whatever. I'm not blowing my fast by taking any meds for it now. Unless I feel like I'm getting pneumonia? I'd riding this baby out. Only 4 and a half more days to go.









'No pain, no gain.'


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

please take good care of yourself. really--i've been told that one should see a doctor if bronchitis goes away and then comes back--that can be a danger sign. you don't want this to turn into pneumonia. take good care.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I just pushed the wrong thing on my keyboard and lost my whole post I was working on.























Well, here we go again:

I was offline until today, my free wi-fi in the restaurant downstairs broke a few days ago and just got fixed an hour or two ago.

I had to reluctantly stop my fast Thursday night/morning. My bronchitis slowly but surely came roaring back and now I'm what I call "resick."







- That being, I have the same illness I had about a week or two ago.

Thursday night I went to bed but couldn't sleep... Too much coughing plus a lot of phlegm and mucus going down my throat, due to my bronchitis. For me? It's impossible to spit out all the time, it just goes down involuntary. You don't want that happening during a fast for CC because you want your intestines to shut down. If there is ick coming down? The intestinal tract will be activated. I was so freaking angry I had to end my fast that I couldn't fall asleep until 8 am Thursday morning.

So my 7 day fast turned into a 3 or 4 day fast.

Thursday I drank juice and ate again. I had diarrhea about 3 times, just like after my last fast. And P.U. to that! I think some of the remaining fecal matter left over in my intestines (from my pre-fast salt water flush) fermented







before it came out. Nasty. I took two charcoal tablets and that took care of the bad odor. But earlier? "Better not come over today!"









I'm back on erythromycin, echinacea, ACV, and generic Robitussin DM for my bronchitis. BTW, what the hell is in that stuff? I get really weird visual hallucinations when I close my eyes and try to sleep. It's as if my thoughts are being visually shown to me in my brain. No wonder why kids and rap stars drink it to get f't up. I don't like it at all, but it helps the illness, so.... whatever - down it goes.

Today, day two after the fast? I POOPED LIKE A KING. Yes! My intestines feel NORMAL. My sex drive is back. I know this may very well be temporary, but it's worth trying, over and over again.

I wish I wouldn't have gotten sick during this as day two after a fast one usually feels euphoric. I did feel great.... but still sick. "The fly in the ointment." Such is life sometimes.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

erythromycin is an antibiotic and antibiotics have been known to cause diarrhea or loosing of stools (besides messing with the gut microbiome and killing off both good and bad species). But, I realize you need to beat your bronchitis and wish you the very best.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

acureisoutthere said:


> erythromycin is an antibiotic and antibiotics have been known to cause diarrhea or loosing of stools (besides messing with the gut microbiome and killing off both good and bad species). But, I realize you need to beat your bronchitis and wish you the very best.


Hi Cure -

Yes, but I got the same post-fast results (diarrhea) last time, so... there is that. I have taken erythromycin in the past (for acne prevention) and it helped with my BM's. It doesn't help much to prevent acne though. Not drinking milk helps, as does doxycycline.

In the book The Fasting Cure it said fasting is the cure for all diseases. I said to myself, "Yea, whatever... Just not my freakin' bronchitis!"









'This too shall pass.'


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i do wish you'd go to a doctor about all this and get a proper diagnosis and treatment plan. you want to make sure that this is bronchitis and not pneumonia. if it's bronchitis, you want your doctor's opinion as to if you really should be taking antibiotics at all , since abx are only effective against bacterial diseases and not ones that are viral. 80-90% of bronchitis cases are viral. if abx are needed, you really should get a doc's advice as to which abx you need and the exact dosage. plus you want to tell the doc that you've already taken almost a full course of erythromycin just last week or so. you don't want the bacteria to develop an immunity to erythro. just my opinion but i really think that a doc's advice is best, especially with everything you have going on..

hope you feel better soon. take care.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Annie, but I don't think it's pneumonia, it's bronchitis. I've had walking pneumonia before, so I know what it's kinda like. Right now? Sore throat with some phlegm and mucus, lots of coughing.

In other news, it was a bit hard to have a BM today, but not impossible. I'll probably take one I.F. # 1 today when I eat and see if that does the trick.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Update: I already had 3 BM's today (incomplete evacuation). So is the party over so soon? It certainly looks like it. (My intestines still feel nice inside though.)

So the million dollar question is: Can fasting cure one of CC? So far I'm gonna say no.

Will I try it again one day ("Round Three")? Probably yes, sometime in the future. Hopefully next time I won't have to stop sooner than I wanted to, but I had to this time (sighs).


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Post-fast update:

Have been only taking one regular strength Intestinal Formula # 1 since after my fast. There is definitely something to fasting.

Still am taking erythromycin for my bronchitis... It's more like just a bad sore throat now, but point being, erythromycin will normally help ya with BM's, so there is that is to consider with taking less I.F. # 1 and still being able to go with ease.

Am currently trying no I.F. # 1 at all the next day or two, see what happens. This should be interesting (at least to me)!

Take care everybody!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the update.

yes, erythro will help you poop so yes, there is that to consider as far as whether the fast really made a difference or not.

taking no IF #1 --or no erythro--or none of either--would be the true test of whether the fast helped or not (imo)

good luck!







keep us posted.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> thanks for the update.
> 
> yes, erythro will help you poop so yes, there is that to consider as far as whether the fast really made a difference or not.
> 
> ...


Yea, I'm gonna stay on my erythro until I get well this time... So another week or two of it.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Had a couple of decent BM's today with no I.F. # 1. Still have incomplete evacuation. BM's were not dry, nor hard, which is a good sign.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's good. still--could be the erythro's helping you go. seems the true test would be if you can go without IF and erythro both.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> that's good. still--could be the erythro's helping you go. seems the true test would be if you can go without IF and erythro both.


Yes, but as I said in an above post, I'm gonna stay on the erythro until I get better this time. My throat still hurts







, so it might be awhile.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes, i know you said that. i was just saying that it could be that the erythro is helping you go. maybe you won't need to take IF #1 as long as you're on the erythro.

hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Raw015 (May 9, 2017)

Any update pls? for how long did the fast help you after you stopped? or is it still helping you?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Raw015 said:


> Any update pls? for how long did the fast help you after you stopped? or is it still helping you?


I'm back to 3 I.F. # 1's per day. I only could do a 3 day fast last time due to getting very sick (bronchitis).

I still recommend doing a 7 day water fast. It's best to clean out your intestines before your fast, with a colon-prep type cleanout or a salt-water one. That way your gut flora has less to feed on during your fast.


----------



## sweetbee01 (Jun 23, 2017)

have you ever tried l glutamine powder form or papaya seeds? Papaya seeds are supposed to be great for the digestive clearing the gut of parasites bad bacteria etc.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

sweetbee01 said:


> have you ever tried l glutamine powder form or papaya seeds? Papaya seeds are supposed to be great for the digestive clearing the gut of parasites bad bacteria etc.


Thanks for posting sweetbee01. No, I never tried them. Have you and if so, what were the results?


----------



## jc65 (Jun 27, 2018)

@flossy I know this doesn't have to do with fasting but I had a few questions. other than the chronic constipation have do you have any other side effects such as extreme bloating or dull pain after eating. Also, maybe you have already tired it but have you tried any of th Rx medications out there? And have you ever contemplated on getting like part of colon taken out to see if that resolves the problem. I am just wondering since I am currently going through somewhat a similar situation. thanks for you response


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

jc65 said:


> @flossy I know this doesn't have to do with fasting but I had a few questions. other than the chronic constipation have do you have any other side effects such as extreme bloating or dull pain after eating. Also, maybe you have already tired it but have you tried any of th Rx medications out there? And have you ever contemplated on getting like part of colon taken out to see if that resolves the problem. I am just wondering since I am currently going through somewhat a similar situation. thanks for you response


Hi jc65 -

No, I never tried Linzess nor Amitiza, if that's what you're talking about. In fact I think I still have some Linzess in my cupboard that a friend sent me but I've never taken any. Linzess gets mixed reviews here. Lots of people get diarrhea when they take it and it's effectiveness usually last less than two years for some people.

We have had several people who have had part of their colons taken out and it hasn't helped afterwards. I've read no positive colon removal stories here. I wouldn't do it unless I had to and I don't.

Have you tried this (click on below link to read)?

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/

Good luck & keep us (or me!) posted!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm thinking about doing another 7 day water fast sometime this week. For one reason my body aches like crazy lately, from my IBS and lifting weights (tendinitis). After my last 7 day water fast, many months ago? I had none of my usual aches & body pains for a good two or three months afterwards. It was fantastic.

Also after my last 7 day fast? I ended up taking a lot less I.F. # 1 every day. That's good.

I'm feeling way too tired lately. A fast should fix that too, at least for two or three months afterwards.

If I do fast, I will probably eat normally today and then stop eating anything else tonight. I'll do a Miralax colon-type-prep tomorrow. And perhaps the next day? A salt water flush. You gotta get your intestines as clean as possible so you starve your gut flora. A fast is actually not that hard to do after the first day, but I do feel exhausted during the whole fast, probably because I have little body fat for my body to feed off of.

I'll figure out if I really wanna do this tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good luck with your fast if you decide to do it.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> good luck with your fast if you decide to do it.


 Thanks. I think it's definitely a go. My sister asked me earlier if I could come over and Dad sit on Wed., I told her Tues & Wed I can't, because it's poop time.

I just got two 32 ounces of Gatorade, I'm ready!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, sounds like you'll be pretty busy tues and wed.









yum gatorade. what flavor? (i hate that stuff).


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

"Cool Blue" and "Glacier Freeze." I found it in my dad's basement, there was a whole box of it. Apparently, before my mom died she must have went on a *Gatorade run* (probably for her grand kids).


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

omg--a whole box of that stuff







. sounds like the grandkids must really like it....


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

It's somewhere between 6:30 and 7:00 am Tuesday morning as I type this.

I'm drinking a colon-prep drink right now in preparation for my 7 day water fast this week. The colon prep consists of:

-Three 5 mg bisacodyl, which I took last night about 9 PM.

-64 ounces of Gatorade, mixed with 8.3 ounces (238 grams) of polyethylene glycol 3350. That's generic Miralax. Shake it up real good!

I found two bottles of "Cool Blue" and "Glacier Freeze" 32 ounce Gatorade down my dad's basement, which of course = 64 ounces for the prep drink. Am drinking the Cool Blue flavor now. It's pretty good! Yes, I'm serious. So no more complaining anymore about the colon prep drinks tasting bad, just don't buy the original yellow Gatorade that tastes kinda icky. Smart move, making new flavors.

What else? I got up about 6:30 this morning and almost immediately had some diarrhea. I'm sure it was because I took the bisacodyl last night.

I should have all 64 ounces of the prep drink down within an hour. Easy to do. And it tastes pretty darn good too! (I'm not being sarcastic.)


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sounds like you're going to have a busy day...


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> sounds like you're going to have a busy day...


You know it! Been running to the bathroom on and off but it's mostly just liquid (little or no fecal matter) comin' out now.

Never in a million years would I have ever thought most of my correspondence in my latter years would be about BM's. Never.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

flossy said:


> Never in a million years would I have ever thought most of my correspondence in my latter years would be about BM's. Never.


the "Poop Chronicles"


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

All I've pretty much had is a little fecal matter and greenish liquid (believe it or not? It's really pretty!) coming out, about every 20 or 30 minutes, bowel-wise.

I'm guessing the greenish liquid is the coloring they use in the Gatorade, but that was actually blue, so... who knows?

Honestly? So far? This was easy, but I did have diarrhea first, so I think almost everything came out then... Or maybe not (roll the horror music)?

*'How to Tell If Your Bowel is Clean Prior to Colonoscopy'*

https://bowelprepguide.com/how-to-tell-if-your-bowel-is-clean-prior-to-colonoscopy/


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

It's almost noon, I'm thinking I should be done?

Honestly? That was a piece of cake. If you ever have to clean out just make sure to get a new delicious flavor of Gatorade (not yellow!), you should have no problems either.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's great that you're done already. starting early was a good idea. that's what i always did.


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

flossy said:


> It's almost noon, I'm thinking I should be done?
> 
> Honestly? That was a piece of cake. If you ever have to clean out just make sure to get a new delicious flavor of Gatorade (not yellow!), you should have no problems either.


 lucky! 
I took forever to go! Then was still going the next day!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

scrapdizzle21 said:


> lucky!
> I took forever to go! Then was still going the next day!


Yes, I have had two or three 'anal accidents'







since then. Hopefully not many more to come.

Staying home afterwards for a day or two is my best advice.

__________________

I am debating on whether or not to do a salt water cleanse today. I'm already really tired and enjoying my last piece of nicotine gum for a good week. Do I really wanna run back and forth from the bathroom all day long? No.

..But it would be nice to be even cleaner inside, me thinks.

*Annie, are you out there? *What should I do?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

replied to your pm


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

The worst thing during a fast is seeing those delicious food commercials. It's like a drug addict seeing pictures of their favorite drug. (((Triggers!)))


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Okay, no salt water flush.

Next time? I'll do it a few hours after the colon-prep cleanse, when I have energy to run back and forth to the bathroom all day.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Fasting update:

Day one done, now is day two.

- Real tired, but not quite as tired as my last 7 day fast.

- Still have some icky anal leakage







- usually when I have gas and am laying down - from my colon-prep clean-out. Me no like.

- Couldn't fall asleep last night until 5 or 6 am. Not good! I'm used to taking sleeping pills every night, plus I took a nap yesterday afternoon, I'm sure that didn't help at all.

- I'm glad it's warm out now because fasting in the winter is rough. I can't turn the heat up enough then.

- Watching first and second season of Family Guy and Dexter for something to do. That's pretty much it.









Have a good day everybody!


----------



## Jasesun23 (Nov 11, 2016)

The worst part of my Colonoscopy prep was the taste of that drink. It was awful tasting from the start, but towards the end I thought every 8oz was going to make me throw up. I would just look at that jug and say almost there and it just never ended.

Keep updating. You never thought your correspondances would be about BMs, well I never thought I'd be interested in following anothers BM trials and tribulations


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Jasesun23 said:


> The worst part of my Colonoscopy prep was the taste of that drink. It was awful tasting from the start, but towards the end I thought every 8oz was going to make me throw up. I would just look at that jug and say almost there and it just never ended.
> 
> Keep updating. You never thought your correspondances would be about BMs, well I never thought I'd be interested in following anothers BM trials and tribulations


If you didn't see what I posted further up, Gatorade (for the prep) comes in many different flavors now, I had two 32 ounces of the blue colored ones and they were both really good, believe-it-or-not. The original yellow one is icky.

Your last comment cracked me up!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the update, Flossy. sorry about the leakage--that's sure no fun. hope it stops.

hope you can get some sleep tonight!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> thanks for the update, Flossy. sorry about the leakage--that's sure no fun. hope it stops.
> 
> hope you can get some sleep tonight!


Thanks, Annie, I hope so to. As I said before I take a bunch of sleeping pills every night - and - eat a bit because it always helps me sleep. Now that I don't have any of that? I'm up.

It's okay, I'll grit it out.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good for you--you've got fortitude!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm fantasizing about food a bit. Right now? Delicious pasta!










(I couldn't find any better pics of pasta on Google Images. Odd. But ^that's^ not bad.)

I even bought some spaghetti sauce for next weekend already. I'm ready! I'll probably make some shell pasta on Saturday, if all goes well.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Fasting update:

Just starting day 3 of my 7 day water fast. I'm fatigued, but good. Slept well last night.

I don't mind the not eating as I enjoy not having to boo-boo for obvious reasons, but being weak all the time because of it is hard. I have very little energy whenever I fast. I can't understand how people can actually exercise during a fast... I'm like wow! You can really do that?

Okay, that's it for now.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's great that you got some sleep . sorry about the low energy levels.

yes, from what i've read, there are some people who find that a fast energizes them. and some people say that the fatigue, besides being due to not eating, can also be caused by low electrolyte levels ( yes i know...







). some people add a little salt to their water to fix that but i imagine you wouldn't want to do that.....


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> that's great that you got some sleep . sorry about the low energy levels.
> 
> yes, from what i've read, there are some people who find that a fast energizes them. and some people say that the fatigue, besides being due to not eating, can also be caused by low electrolyte levels ( yes i know...
> 
> ...


Oh, I've put salt on my palm and licked it.

I think besides the possible not getting any electrolytes? Let's face it - I'm not getting any food. That's why I'm exhausted during a fast.

I'm too tired to type anymore!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes--you're right--having no food makes a big difference.

do you think you're more tired on this fast than on the other ones? wondering if doing the colon prep made a difference in your fatigue level.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> oh yes--you're right--having no food makes a big difference.
> 
> do you think you're more tired on this fast than on the other ones? wondering if doing the colon prep made a difference in your fatigue level.


I'm less fatigued this fast. I actually just mowed my dad's lawn for him! I could have never done it on my first fast. Still? It was hard to do, but not REALLY hard, if you know what I mean.

Fasting update:

I finally bought some distilled water for my fast. You're supposed to drink either that or purified water, no tap.

I had a bit more diarrhea today, but luckily was in the shower when it happened, thank God. I think there's still Miralax prep in my intestines, but whatever. That's one of the reasons why I wanted to do a salt water flush the day after my colon prep, to get rid of the latter. Next fast? I'll do a Miralax colon prep first, wait a few hours, then do a salt water flush.

You could also do a salt water flush the day after the Miralax colon prep flush, but by then? I was already really tired from my fast, which was kicking in. Who wants to run back and forth to the bathroom all day when it's hard just to get off the couch?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's good that you're less fatigued this time...

hope the D stops soon....


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Went to beach today, it was great out there.

Came home and took a shower. Had diarrhea again in there!







Thank God it wasn't at the beach, I would have been screwed (and embarrassed). I really don't think my intestines are cleared of Miralax yet, that's the reason.

Besides that? Just three and a half more days to go. On Wednesday I can drink juice and start eating a little bit again.

P.S. I think I'll brew a big vat of my soup on Tuesday, in preparation of this fast finally ending.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sorry about the D again. hope it stops soon.

sounds like you're at the half way mark--hooray!

your nutritious soup sounds like a great idea!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Beginning of day four/fasting update:

Feel okay today, tired and with hardly any energy, but that's to be expected.

I'm excited that I can eat a little bit (and drink juice) on Wednesday! I feel myself planning out my menu for the days after my fast.

On Wednesday, the first day after my fast? It will be a little bit of tuna, mixed with mayo, soup and some carrot juice. It is hard to find quality juices around these parts, most of them are laden with high fructose corn syrup or are actually juice smoothies (that's blended fruit and veggies), which was what gave me IBS-C in the first place. Also there is lots of fiber in those smoothies which is a menace to my intestines.

That's it, nothing exciting to report on. And at my age? Exciting usually means something bad is happening, so that's okay with me!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Less than a day and a half and this fast will be over. Yea!

Still tired and weak, but to be expected during a fast. Had diarrhea again today. Now? I'm glad I don't have IBS-D! C is just fine, thank you very much!

Tomorrow I'm gonna shopping and cooking some of my chicken soup, garlic & onion style (see link below, if interested):

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/197729-chicken-brown-rice-soup-recipe-good-for-the-tummy-area/

My soup will be for the next day though, when I can start eating again, and many days afterwards.

I don't feel like typing anymore, so until next time!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Fasting update, day 7:

I'm really weak and out of breath today, no energy at all. I feel old.

To me? When you fast? Although you probably won't be hungry after the first day, it's still like starving yourself. So my body is in survival mode now. It's telling me, "Don't do much/can't do much." And with that in mind I really wanted to go shopping today to get ingredients for my soup and make it, but to go shopping and then have to walk up the stairs to my apartment, chop up everything and then cook it? Do that NOW? Really? I don't think I could do it unless I HAD TO and I do not. Hot damn, I really really really wanted to make it today so I could have it for tomorrow, but I just can't.

My better half tells me to 'dig deep' and still try to do this, but I actually think I'm dug all the way in already!

I have carrot juice, tuna and mayo for when my fast is over, which is after midnight tonight. That's enough for right now. And when I get some nutrition in me? I can get out, shop and cook.

"The best laid plans of mice and men."

P.S.

If you're constipated? Go to McDonald's and have a salad, it might help clean you out:

*McDonald's salad sickness rages on: Nearly 400 people in 15 states have contracted 'explosive diarrhea' from a parasite in the chain's 'healthy' dishes*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-6035489/Nearly-400-people-15-states-contracted-diarrhea-McDonalds-salads.html


----------



## Jasesun23 (Nov 11, 2016)

Its impressive to fast for 7 days. I've gone 2 days a couple times just as a small fast but I can't imagine going 7. I've read after 2-3 days the hunger pains settle down, but you definitely are supposed to take it easy. I read about people at True North, a place in California, where people fast for extended periods under constant doctor supervision. Think about how crazy it would be fasting for 30 days.

Congrats on going to day 7, and enjoy your some well deserved carrot juice tomorrow  . Keep updating us on how you feel for the week after.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I had food this morning! Yes, I waited until after midnight to eat, but just a few minutes. Had some carrot juice, a bit of tuna and some cereal too.

I'm not really that hungry but have had insomnia since I started fasting and eating prior to bed helps me sleep.

I had diarrhea twice now, since I ate. To be expected after a fast, plus the Miralax prep remnants are still in me.

I can't believe how fatigued I was on Tuesday. It was rough! On my first 7 day water fast? I was that bad every day. This time? Just one day.

I'm glad the fast is finally over. I made it though another one!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hooray! it's over! you did it!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> hooray! it's over! you did it!


Thanks, Annie! I'm still tired but don't feel weak like I did yesterday. I'm at about 60/70% now. Yesterday? About 5%.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

glad you're feeling better.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> glad you're feeling better.


Thanks, Annie!

I'm feeling strong by the hour. Just about to cook me some of my soup. Yay!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh boy--soup!!!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Day two, post-fast update:

I was able to have a couple of BM's today, but it wasn't too easy. And I don't have that terrific "walking on sunshine" feeling I had on the second day after my first & second fasts either.







I attribute this to doing a colon-prep cleanse before my fast, as I think it left fecal matter with Miralax moving inside me a bit (diarrhea) and my gut flora still had something to feed on. This is also why I think I wasn't dead tired most days, until the last day.

My other two fasts? I was dead tired every day and didn't do a Miralax colon-prep cleanse before either.

Before I started my fast I should have flushed out with a salt water cleanse after my colon prep, or just had done a salt water cleanse instead. Live and learn.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh that's too bad that your fast didn't work this time. how disappointing!

yes, you're right--live and learn....


----------



## eleos (Oct 29, 2015)

I also have IBS-C and did some fasting(short ones-3 days) multiple times. I did not do the fasting because i wanted to. I could not eat anything. My digestive system shut down, probably because there were too many bad bacteria in the colon.

Anyway i took dulcolax that gave me diarrhea two times BUT my digestion restarted. I write you now as a happy relieved man. I prefer to have diarrhea everyday for 1 hour in the morning than gas and bloating for 24 hours and even a banana making me sick.

Anyway the fasts made me feel kinda better because i did not eat anything so my colon was not irritated but as soon as i started eating again ,all my symptoms returned after a couple of days.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Post-fast update:

It's been almost a week since my fast, and I do feel better than before I fasted. Normal again, not tired all the time.

-Had really bad brain fog for about 4 days after my fast, I felt like I was on Valium.

-Still have the usual CC and incomplete evacuation, but I guess that's to be expected?


----------



## wgbutler (Mar 15, 2018)

flossy said:


> Post-fast update:
> 
> It's been almost a week since my fast, and I do feel better than before I fasted. Normal again, not tired all the time.
> 
> ...


Hi Flossy! Long time no chat. I just wanted to tell you that like you, I'm suffering from IBS-C with pretty bad symptoms, and like you, I've tried water fasting in an attempt to cure it. I actually went 9 days earlier this year, and I was a bean pole. Random strangers were coming up to me at work and marveling at how skinny I looked!

I've also tried a number of 2-4 days water fasts. Usually what would happen is I would start a fast and then lose my willpower to keep going. My wife cooks great meals for the family and its hard to smell all that delicious food and stay committed to the water fast.

At any rate, the first time I water fasted I noticed the same sorts of results that you did after your first water fast. I felt so much better, no abdominal pain and even had normal, relatively effortless bowel movements for a couple of days afterwards. I've experienced this success to varying degrees on the other shorter water fasts, but the positive benefits don't usually last more than a couple of days.

I'd also like to say that I had IBS-C when I was a teenager, and believe it or not, I went on a month long water fast in college because at one point I got seriously overweight. Soon after that I started having normal bowel movements and was basically a normal pooper for the next 25 years.

So I think there is something to this water fasting. And I'm going to try to do at least a 7 day water fast pretty soon. Like you, I am a Christian and try to use the fasting time as way to focus on God and pray for various people who are having difficulties. And one of the nice things about the fasting period is that you don't have to worry about going to the bathroom, since you are not eating anything. It's like taking a vacation from the IBS-C, even if you are starving the whole time.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

wgbutler said:


> Hi Flossy! Long time no chat. I just wanted to tell you that like you, I'm suffering from IBS-C with pretty bad symptoms, and like you, I've tried water fasting in an attempt to cure it. I actually went 9 days earlier this year, and I was a bean pole. Random strangers were coming up to me at work and marveling at how skinny I looked!
> 
> I've also tried a number of 2-4 days water fasts. Usually what would happen is I would start a fast and then lose my willpower to keep going. My wife cooks great meals for the family and its hard to smell all that delicious food and stay committed to the water fast.
> 
> ...


Good post.









I have pretty much no energy at all whenever I fast (not exaggerating). How is your energy level when fasting? Write back and let me know, if you see this.


----------



## wgbutler (Mar 15, 2018)

flossy said:


> Good post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's pretty rough. After the first day I'm very miserable. After a few more days I have to start being careful about standing up too fast because if I stand up too fast I get woozy and feel like I'm going to black out.

When I went the nine days I just felt like I was going to die. My body was crying out for nutrients in a way that is hard to put into words. I was trying to go at least 14 days because i watched a YouTube lecture where Dr. Mark Pimentel said that the bacteria can last about 14 days with no food and fasting for 14+ days kills off about 80% of the bacteria in your intestines. Until then they go into a sort of stasis.

So my theory is that what happens when shorter fasts occur is that the intestines and colon work great because it takes time for the bad hibernating bacteria to wake up and start causing problems. But that's just a wild guess. I really have no idea what is going on under the hood. But its interesting that you and I have both had similar experiences of feeling better to varying degrees immediately after water fasting, so something is clearly going on. Either bad bacteria has gone into hibernation or perhaps just giving the digestive system a rest makes it function better for a period of time afterwards.

I'm not completely sure what cured my IBS-C when I was a kid, but it did happen and I had 25 years of a mostly normal life. Perhaps it was the month fast I did to lose weight, but to be honest with you it was so long ago I don't remember the chain of events exactly. All I know is that one day I had a normal BM, and then I had another one a few days later, and a few days later, and within a couple of weeks I stopped taking Citrucel and didn't need it anymore. I wish I had kept a journal back then to record if I had done anything special immediately before I started getting better. I do remember being very physically active and in terrific shape, and it was definately after the month long water fast.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

wgbutler said:


> It's pretty rough. After the first day I'm very miserable. After a few more days I have to start being careful about standing up too fast because if I stand up too fast I get woozy and feel like I'm going to black out.
> 
> When I went the nine days I just felt like I was going to die. My body was crying out for nutrients in a way that is hard to put into words. I was trying to go at least 14 days because i watched a YouTube lecture where Dr. Mark Pimentel said that the bacteria can last about 14 days with no food and fasting for 14+ days kills off about 80% of the bacteria in your intestines. Until then they go into a sort of stasis.
> 
> ...


I've always wanted to try 2 or 3 weeks with nothing but water but I don't know if I could do it. Plus people already think I'm crazy fasting for a week. Two or three? Outta my mind.

I'm usually walking death by day two of a 7 day fast. It's really rough on me. Not-to-mention, for me? Working is out of the question when fasting. At a desk job it's a possibility one could work, but with a physical, stand-up sorta job? No way.

There is a person I know who occasionally fasts and gets vitamin B 12 shots so he's not so weak during it. That's a good idea.

I've seen people on youtube who can actually exercise during their fast.







I could never do that. No way Jose'!


----------



## wgbutler (Mar 15, 2018)

flossy said:


> I've always wanted to try 2 or 3 weeks with nothing but water but I don't know if I could do it. Plus people already think I'm crazy fasting for a week. Two or three? Outta my mind.
> 
> I'm usually walking death by day two of a 7 day fast. It's really rough on me. Not-to-mention, for me? Working is out of the question when fasting. At a desk job it's a possibility one could work, but with a physical, stand-up sorta job? No way.
> 
> ...


I think I'm going to start another fast soon (maybe even next week). I have no idea how long I'll last but I've gained back alot of the weight I lost earlier this year and I'm due for a fast to kickstart the weight loss process. Not to mention I have a number of friends and family who are going through difficult times and this will be a good time to focus on prayer.

One thing I'm thinking about doing is starting some kind of cyclic fasting regimen. Something like water fasting 3 days out of every 14, and make those 3 days on days when I have to be at work, so that I don't have any GI symptoms (or very few GI symptoms) that week. I have a desk job so I can still work when I'm fasting, although it can be difficult to concentrate at times.

This would give me some sort of reprieve from the challenges of working a job and dealing with the IBS-C symptoms. I used to be an in an awesome location with plenty of bathrooms everywhere, so finding a bathroom with privacy was no problem. But now I've been moved to a new location with 1 bathroom and 30-40 men to share it, so privacy is gone. I actually drive down the road and use the bathroom at the Home Depot when I have to go and can't wait until my lunch break.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Sounds good, wgbutler!

Good luck & keep us posted!


----------



## wgbutler (Mar 15, 2018)

flossy said:


> Sounds good, wgbutler!
> 
> Good luck & keep us posted!


I started my latest water fast today. Wish me luck. I took a Trulance last night to get myself cleaned out and I'll take another one tonight when I get home from work.

If nothing else I'm looking forward to taking a vacation from the IBS-C and not having to worry about how I'm going to use the bathroom for a few days.

Weight at the beginning of this = 193.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good luck to you!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

wgbutler said:


> I started my latest water fast today. Wish me luck. I took a Trulance last night to get myself cleaned out and I'll take another one tonight when I get home from work.
> 
> If nothing else I'm looking forward to taking a vacation from the IBS-C and not having to worry about how I'm going to use the bathroom for a few days.
> 
> Weight at the beginning of this = 193.


Good luck! Remember (at least to me): Your fast really doesn't start until the day you stop having BM's and you feel exausted. You'll know when to call day one day one - you'll probably be dead tired.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## wgbutler (Mar 15, 2018)

annie7 said:


> good luck to you!


Guys,

I just wanted to let you know that I've already bailed out of my water fast, after a day and a half.

Yesterday when I woke up my lower back was wrenched. About 5 years ago I was involved in a car wreck. Someone T-boned me on a road while I was driving home from work, minding my own business. A few days later my lower back gave out and I was in excruciating pain for several weeks. I eventually recovered but ever since then my lower back has been gimpy and gives out from time to time. By some bizarre coincidence, it decided to go out on the first day of my water fast. Perhaps it was the mental stress of the water fast? Or probably just a coincidence. Who knows?

At any rate, I can't handle the sore back pain and starving myself at the same time, so I decided to jump off the fasting wagon. I was doing pretty well managing the hunger, and my intestines were starting to calm down.

One weird thing that happened is last night I took a Trulance pill to get myself completely cleaned out for the long haul, and it did absolutely nothing at all. It was like taking a sugar pill. Normally when I take a Trulance I am stuck in the bathroom for 4 hours. I hate taking it, but often its the only reliable way to get myself to go. I really hope that the Trulance hasn't stopped working, because if it has I am royally hosed. Nothing else works reliably.

I'm pretty sure it was because of the weird state my body was in after not eating anything for 24 hours though, so I'm not too worried about it. When I took a Trulance the night before yesterday, it cleaned out really good. Probably lost about 3 pounds that night!

I'll try to do another water fast after my back gets back to normal. It's good to do this at least twice a year for health reasons, spiritual benefits, and weight management. But I have to gear up mentally for it or I won't last.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh dear--so sorry about your back! that sounds miserably painful!

you're right--there's no way you want to continue your fast when your back goes out like that--too much stress on the body. coping with pain really takes a toll on you and fasting does, too. you need to eat to keep your energy up so you can deal with the pain.

that's odd about trulance. hope it hasn't quit on you. but, yes, you're right--probably has something to do with the fact that it cleaned you out the night before yesterday and after that you hadn't eaten for 24 hours.

hope your back feels better soon. back pain it really miserable. take care.


----------



## wgbutler (Mar 15, 2018)

annie7 said:


> oh dear--so sorry about your back! that sounds miserably painful!
> 
> you're right--there's no way you want to continue your fast when your back goes out like that--too much stress on the body. coping with pain really takes a toll on you and fasting does, too. you need to eat to keep your energy up so you can deal with the pain.
> 
> ...


Thanks Annie,

My back is improving. Still pretty sore but hopefully in a few more days it will basically be back to normal. I'm going to see a physical therapist next Friday and if its still bothering me I'll have her work on it.

I'm also happy to say that the Trulance still works. I took one tonight and spent the night running back and forth to the bathroom and going through almost a whole roll of toilet paper.

I hate living like this but I'm glad that drugs like Trulance exist. When I was a kid and had IBS-C when I got backed up I just had to suffer. The only thing I took back then was Metamucil. Sometimes I went days or even a week without going to the bathroom, and then typically what would happen is I would wake up at 2:00AM and have to run to the bathroom when everything would explode out over the next 3 hours. It was a pretty awful way to live. Now thanks to the Trulance I rarely ever get backed up anymore, even though I still suffer from occasional abdominal and rectal pains.

I'm hoping that Prucalopride will be a more gentle, maintenance type of drug that will make the need for taking Trulance come much less often when it becomes available in the US (probably next year).

On a positive note, this afternoon I was able to have a small bowel movement with no drugs or supplements, so the fasting, even for only a day and a half, seemed to have a positive impact.

I'm thinking about trying to do a fast 2 days out of every week, where I just drink a glass or orange juice in the morning and have some bone broth in the evening, and making those two days on Monday and Tuesday to see if that gives me the same sort of positive results to make it easier to go to work. Stay tuned.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh i'm glad your back is better. good thing you're going to a PT next friday. they were usually able to help me with my back problems.

that's great that trulance still works. and yes, hopefully prucalopride will work well for people. it should-- it's a prokenetic so is an entirely different type of drug than linzess, trulance and amitiza. it's similar to zelnorm but with a better safety profile. i took zelnorm back in the day and it helped me a lot more than linzess or amitiza ever did.

congrats on the bm!







yes it does sound like your short fast did help.

you're two day fast sounds like a plan. good luck and thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## wgbutler (Mar 15, 2018)

annie7 said:


> oh i'm glad your back is better. good thing you're going to a PT next friday. they were usually able to help me with my back problems.
> 
> that's great that trulance still works. and yes, hopefully prucalopride will work well for people. it should-- it's a prokenetic so is an entirely different type of drug than linzess, trulance and amitiza. it's similar to zelnorm but with a better safety profile. i took zelnorm back in the day and it helped me a lot more than linzess or amitiza ever did.
> 
> ...


Annie,

If I may ask what was life like with Zelnorm? And how did it compare with medicines like LInzess and Trulance? Did you go often enough that you felt more or less normal, or was your quality of life still sub-par?

I realize they took it off the market because of issues related to heart health, but I've always been curious about it. And I wonder how prucalopride compares to it, in terms of efficacy.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

zelnorm worked well when it worked for me--i felt good. my problem with it is that i found i built up a tolerance to it rather quickly and then it wouldn't work. other people said they had that problem, too. so what i did was take it every other day or every two days and then occassionaly--like maybe once a month--take a week long holiday from it. that would jump start it into working again. here's a topic where we discussed that sort of thing:

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/115180-zelnorm-desensitization/

even so, for me, it worked much better than linzess. i did a lot of experimenting with linzess and the timing with breakfast etc but i never could get linzess to work well for me.

i never tried trulance because by the time trulance came out, i no longer had a colon.

other countries already have prucalopride. i've read good reviews on it. so hopefully it will be even better than zelnorm.


----------



## wgbutler (Mar 15, 2018)

annie7 said:


> zelnorm worked well when it worked for me--i felt good. my problem with it is that i found i built up a tolerance to it rather quickly and then it wouldn't work. other people said they had that problem, too. so what i did was take it every other day or every two days and then occassionaly--like maybe once a month--take a week long holiday from it. that would jump start it into working again. here's a topic where we discussed that sort of thing:
> 
> https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/115180-zelnorm-desensitization/
> 
> ...


Annie,

If I may ask a few more questions:

1) How did Zelnorm work for you when it worked well? Was it like being completely normal or was the experience different from that, and if so, how?

2) Why did you have to have your colon removed?

3) What is your quality of life like without a colon? Are you much better off now, or did you just trade one set of problems for another equally miserable set of problems?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes--when zelnorm worked well, it was like being completely normal.

long story short--i had colonic inertia, pelvic floor dysfunction, rectal hyposensisivity and megarectum. and a long twisted colon. things got to the point where the only thing that worked for me was taking stimulant laxatives daily and my gastro doc had me doing half a colonoscopy prep every week to keep from developing an impaction. that was really no way to live so i saw my colorectal surgeon and got an ileostomy.

and yes, i have a much better quality of life now.


----------



## wgbutler (Mar 15, 2018)

annie7 said:


> yes--when zelnorm worked well, it was like being completely normal.
> 
> long story short--i had colonic inertia, pelvic floor dysfunction, rectal hyposensisivity and megarectum. and a long twisted colon. things got to the point where the only thing that worked for me was taking stimulant laxatives daily and my gastro doc had me doing half a colonoscopy prep every week to keep from developing an impaction. that was really no way to live so i saw my colorectal surgeon and got an ileostomy.
> 
> and yes, i have a much better quality of life now.


I'm glad your life is better now. I hope that you never experience any major health problems again and that you greatly enjoy the remainder of your life. I'm sorry to hear about all the problems you went through.

Thanks for answering my questions.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh, thanks for your good wishes! i've got other health problems now but at least i don't have to deal with chronic constipation on top of all of it.


----------

